# Stir crazy lockdown moon shots.



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Folks.
All taken last night, before the full moon in case tonight and tomorrow night are a bust (which it looks like tonight might be, cloud!) 7DII 600mm f/4L and 1.4xIII or 2xIII converters. Taken using live view focus on a tripod, I took one shot hand held and then got sensible about holding that lot up! 
Full exif can be found on Flickr.

Moon lightly processed at 840mm.


SE0A6313_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Moon lightly processed at 1200mm.


SE0A6356_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Moon processed with DxO Clearview (strong processing) at 840mm.


SE0A6313_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Moon processed with DxO Clearview (strong processing) at 1200mm.


SE0A6356_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Still can’t see the tyre tracks from the lunar rover! 

Stay safe, stay in if you can, be well please.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 7, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> All taken last night, before the full moon in case tonight and tomorrow night are a bust (which it looks like tonight might be, cloud!) 7DII 600mm f/4L and 1.4xIII or 2xIII converters. Taken using live view focus on a tripod, I took one shot hand held and then got sensible about holding that lot up!
> Full exif can be found on Flickr.
> 
> ...




And, hey, there should be a black dot in the middle of Tycho for TMA-1. Maybe with the 83 MP rumored to be on the way...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> All taken last night, before the full moon in case tonight and tomorrow night are a bust (which it looks like tonight might be, cloud!) 7DII 600mm f/4L and 1.4xIII or 2xIII converters. Taken using live view focus on a tripod, I took one shot hand held and then got sensible about holding that lot up!
> Full exif can be found on Flickr.
> 
> ...


They are pretty good, Graham. There is just enough shadow from it not being full moon to give some detail.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
Thank you, I can’t ever seem to get the focus on the moon any better. I look at other moon shots posted here with the same or similar gear (and sometimes much lesser gear) and I just wonder why!

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> They are pretty good, Graham. There is just enough shadow from it not being full moon to give some detail.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2020)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi Click. 
Thanks Click, always there with a kind comment. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, Graham.


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2020)

M6II, 100-400LII, 2XIII, spot metering, Fv with ISO 100 and f/11. Liking Fv as I use it more. 

Processed using DxO PhotoLab3 with specified options. I prefer a lighter touch on some of their controls.

Prime noise reduction only.



Prime noise reduction, Smart Lighting 20, ClearView Plus 20, Microcontrast 16. 



Prime noise reduction, Smart Lighting 50, ClearView Plus 50, Microcontrast 16.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi Dcm.
Sorry, I can’t fathom out what you mean by Fv?
Really nice shot(s) and processing. Do you find any benefit from prime on low ISO shots, I don’t believe I see a difference on the 7DII below ISO 800?
Whereabouts are you, I’m in southern England and there is a significant difference in our views, or have you cropped and rotated, or is it just because it is a different night?  I’ve just been taking shots an hour ago and I can’t remember the orientation! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 9, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dcm.
> Sorry, I can’t fathom out what you mean by Fv?
> Really nice shot(s) and processing. Do you find any benefit from prime on low ISO shots, I don’t believe I see a difference on the 7DII below ISO 800?
> Whereabouts are you, I’m in southern England and there is a significant difference in our views, or have you cropped and rotated, or is it just because it is a different night?  I’ve just been taking shots an hour ago and I can’t remember the orientation!
> ...



Fv is a new mode (to go along with Av, Tv, M, etc) that appears on the R, RP, M6-II and (I think) the 90D. It lets you set any or all of sides of the exposure triangle (ISO, A, T) in any combination (or set none of them at all) and then have whatever you don't set be auto. So it basically mimics all of the other modes, in combination, depending on what you specifically set.


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dcm.
> Sorry, I can’t fathom out what you mean by Fv?
> Really nice shot(s) and processing. Do you find any benefit from prime on low ISO shots, I don’t believe I see a difference on the 7DII below ISO 800?
> Whereabouts are you, I’m in southern England and there is a significant difference in our views, or have you cropped and rotated, or is it just because it is a different night?  I’ve just been taking shots an hour ago and I can’t remember the orientation!
> ...



Graham.

Fv is a new option on the mode dial that lets you easily manipulate any or all of the major settings (Tv, Av, +/-, ISO). You can let some be AUTO while you change the others. A combination of Tv/Av/P/M without changing the mode dial and reflects the full move to digital. Great when looking through the viewfinder or working from the screen, it's all in one place. Don't think I'll need to touch the mode dial anymore.

Last time I shot the moon was a T2i/550D and a 70-200f4L. Low ISO seemed to work better to my recollection. Only took a few last night. If it's clear I'll go back out tonight and shoot with other ISOs for comparison.

Image was last night around 11:30 PM (GMT-6) in northern Colorado (40.55N). Differences are the latitude and moon rotation. Lower latitude raises Tycho (large crater to south), rotation mover Copernicus and Kepler to the left in relation to Tycho.

Dave


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2020)

Another clear night. Here's another sequence on the M6II. Only difference is ISO and corresponding shutter speed. These were processed identically in DxO PhotoLab 3 with prime noise reduction at 20. Additional noise reduction might help at higher ISOs, otherwise they are pretty similar unless you are pixel peeping. Images are full size crops.

My Nikon School Handbook from the film days suggests ASA/ISO 64, 1/250, f/8 and bracketing for a full moon with elevation above 40 degrees.

(Edit: added a shot at ISO 3200. Wish I had take some at 6400, 12800, and 25600)

100



200



400



800



1600



3200


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

Very nice shots, dcm.

Good info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi Steve, dcm. 
Thanks for the explanations of Fv, sounds like a really useful addition!
More nice shots dcm.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dcm (Apr 9, 2020)

BTW: It was a howling good moon here in Colorado the past few nights. 









Why you keep hearing howling at 8 p.m. across Denver


Sometimes you need to let your inner wolf out.




theknow.denverpost.com


----------



## SteveC (Apr 9, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve, dcm.
> Thanks for the explanations of Fv, sounds like a really useful addition!
> More nice shots dcm.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Fv was one of my major motivations for buying the M6-II. Otherwise, I could have held off longer, especially since now it looks more likely there will be an M5-II.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 9, 2020)

Keep on barking, y'all!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 10, 2020)

Taken today, about 2 days after full moon, a bit after sunrise. 5DsR, 100-400lL, 1.4 and 2.0 TC's, ISO800, 1/180 sec, F13


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2020)

Very nice Aaron, loving the blue of dawn‘s early light.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2020)

+1

I really like your picture. Nicely done, Aaron.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 10, 2020)

The moon is really easy to overexpose. I usually start with looney 11 and bracket from there.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 15, 2020)

I got up about 6 AM and went out to check the skies. The moon was going in and out of some light clouds so I put on some clothes, it was about 29 degrees F, grabbed the tripod and got a few shots. Here is one of them. 5DsR, 100-400L, 1.4 and 2.0TC's together, ISO 800, 1/125, and F13.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2020)

Very nice shot Aaron.

Cheers, Graham. 



AaronT said:


> I got up about 6 AM and went out to check the skies. The moon was going in and out of some light clouds so I put on some clothes, it was about 29 degrees F, grabbed the tripod and got a few shots. Here is one of them. 5DsR, 100-400L, 1.4 and 2.0TC's together, ISO 800, 1/125, and F13.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> And, hey, there should be a black dot in the middle of Tycho for TMA-1. Maybe with the 83 MP rumored to be on the way...


Took a quick hand held shot this evening at 1/1000s, f/8 iso 640, +1ev in post. You can see the dot in both the absolute vanilla image and one enhanced by clearview on DxO PL3. It's a good phase of the moon for casting shadows in that region.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2020)

I prefer the second version. Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## stevelee (May 3, 2020)

Click said:


> I prefer the second version. Very nice shot, Alan.


It looks a little overdone to me. A matter of taste.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 3, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shots, I like both, the ‘vanilla‘ one because it is what we see, and the enhanced one for the incredible detail we can’t see.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Took a quick hand held shot this evening at 1/1000s, f/8 iso 640, +1ev in post. You can see the dot in both the absolute vanilla image and one enhanced by clearview on DxO PL3. It's a good phase of the moon for casting shadows in that region.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Very nice shots, I like both, the ‘vanilla‘ one because it is what we see, and the enhanced one for the incredible detail we can’t see.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Same here; that sums it up nicely, even poetically.


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2020)

Last night the sky was perfectly clear so I snapped some moon photos before bed. Hand held, 100-400+1.4TC, 5DsR First one is straight from the raw converter, the second one is tweaked.


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Took a quick hand held shot this evening at 1/1000s, f/8 iso 640, +1ev in post. You can see the dot in both the absolute vanilla image and one enhanced by clearview on DxO PL3. It's a good phase of the moon for casting shadows in that region.
> View attachment 190196
> View attachment 190197


Great shot Alan!


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2020)

After a few more hours sleep I redid the Raw conversion. The first is the original, the second the reworked one. I tried to tone down the highlights.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2022)

Excellent shots, AaronT.


----------

